# Manufacturing



## الصناعي المهندس (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الزملاة: يرجى المساعدة في ترجمه كلمة Manufacturing الى العربية ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## أحمد مارفل (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى العزيز الصناعى المهندس بعد التحيه :-
معنى كلمه manufacturing على ماأفتكر انها : التصنيع .
ينقسم ال manufacturing الى : 1- ****l forming
2- ****l cutting 
وينقسم ال ****l formingالى 1- casting وهى عبارة عن a- sand casting b- die casting 
2- forging 
3- extrusion وهى عبارة عن a- direct b- indirect c- impact 
4- drawing

بينما ينقسم ال ****l cuttingالى :-
1- single cutting tools 
2 double cutting tools 
3- multi cutting tools 
أرجو أن أكون أفدتك بجزء صغير عن ال manufacturing وأى استفسار ممكن تتفضل تسأل وإن شاء الله هحاول أن أفيدك .


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي احمد على الرد و التوضيح بس اريد ان اضيف انه مر على تعريف لكلمة manufacturing على اساس انها تقنيات تصنيع فهل من توضيح اكثر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مع الشكر


----------



## أحمد مارفل (17 سبتمبر 2006)

سورى أخ الصناعى المهندس لا أستطيع أن أفيدك فى هذا السؤال ولكن لو عرفت حاجه ان شاء الله هجاوبك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الزملاة: يرجى المساعدة في ترجمه كلمة Manufacturing الى العربية ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عفوا اخي الفاضل الصناعي المهندس على التاخير

ترجمتها التصنيع : تتضمن عمليات التصنيع وتقنياته كما اعرف

اتمنى ممن تخصص تصنيع ان يفيدك


----------



## معماريون (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الصناعي المهندس قال:


> الاخوة الزملاة: يرجى المساعدة في ترجمه كلمة Manufacturing الى العربية ولكم كل الشكر



الاخ الصناعي المهندس
اسمك يترجملك :82: 

ولكن السؤال ماذا تعني ترجمة كلمة 
هل تريد الترجمه التقليديه
ام تهدف في خيالك الى شيئ لم نفهمه

تحياتي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هندسة التصنيع manufacturing engineering :

تهتم هندسة التصنيع بتصميم المنتج و تطويره و اختيار امثل طريقة لتصنيع المنتج و امثل وسيلة للإنتاج بأعلى المعدلات و اقل التكاليف .. يتعامل مهندس التصنيع مع معدات عالية التقنية والأذرع الآلية لذلك مهندس التصنيع يتمتع بمهارات عاليه في النواحي الرياضية و لديه القدرة على التخطيط

و حسن التقدير للأمور وله سمات شخصية مميزة تساعده على ان يكون مبدع و طموح و ذو مهارات عاليه يدوية و فكرية..

والحقيقة إن المهندس الصناعي و مهندس التصنيع و جهان لعملة واحدة و لا يستغني احدهما عن الأخر..

على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...t=%D4%D1%DF%C7%CA+%C7%E1%C7%CA%D5%C7%E1%C7%CA

بالتوفيق


----------



## خرير شيروانى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الغالي ان الكلمة تعني التصنيع- صناعات تحويلية و اليك توضيع اكثر على معنى الكلمة :
حساب التصنيع= Manufacturing account 
اعباء التصنيع= burden ......................
كلفة المصنع= cost .....................(factory cost(
مصاريف تصنيعية = expenses ......................
حصص التصنيع = quota ..........................
كشف التصنيع = statement ...................
و ان شاء الله اتمنى ان اكون قد وضحت المطلوب.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 نوفمبر 2006)

Manufacturing:
يعني هذه الكلمة الابتكار الصناعي أو الاختلاق الصناعي أكثر مما عني كلمة صناعة كمفردة فهي المعنى المتطور لهذه الكلمة


----------



## Ahmedquenawi (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرأ علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Shibani (25 أبريل 2007)

أزيدكم من الشعر بيتَ (ولكن مستفسرا وليس مجيبا) على سؤال زميلنا الصناعي المهندس. ما الفرق بين الـــ Manufacturingو Production 

هل يوجد فرق بين التصنيع والأنتاج؟؟؟

أتمني من الجميع المشاركة


----------



## معماريون (26 أبريل 2007)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هندسة التصنيع manufacturing engineering :
> 
> ...



معاكي اتفق


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

نرجو المزيد


----------



## محمود بريقع (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووور و الله ينور عليك طلب صغير واتمنى ان يكون موجود عند حضرتك اريد معلومات عن ادوات القياس بصفة عامة


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks so much


----------

